# Manata's Dictionary of Arminian Terms



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2008)

Triablogue: A Dictionary of Arminian Terms

Very witty...



> All (1): All always means all. Yup, Jesus died for every single human, including those already dead and in hell, and even including himself.
> 
> All (2): (as to sin) If its related to sin, "all" doesn't include babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2008)

cool...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2008)

This is actually a good way to illustrate the current debates.  

This reminds me of the good ole days like,

"You might be a baptist, if..."
"You might be an atheist, if..."
"You might be a hyper-preterist, if..."


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2008)

see the one on regeneration (my internet explorer doesn't let me copy/paste)

And the one on James White.


----------

